# Local Transportation in CDMX



## Ajijic Lady (Jan 19, 2009)

Will be there soon for a week.

Last visit 5+ years ago...we used Metro, a few cabs coming back from late night dinners. 

Now having a Smart Phone am wondering if I would do better with Uber??

Staying in Roma and want to go to Basilica de Guadalupe. Assume weekdays are best....mornings or afternoons??? Subway or taxi?

We have done the obvious museums on previous trips....any suggestions for Off the Beaten Path sites?

Foodie recommendations from locals always appreciated! We have been to Azul Condesa, Contramar and Pujol. Any price range as we alternate between cheap eats and splurges. Prefer Mexico Contemporary. 

Gracias.


----------



## xolo (May 25, 2014)

In Mexico City Uber is plentiful and lots cheaper than in the US. That was my experience in Coyoacán, but we did travel all across the city and also took Uber on some long treks out into EdoMex, also a good experience. Also, in Coyoacán lots of very good and very reasonable (by US) restaurants, upscale by Mexican standards. 

I was there doing academic research, I'm not much of a museum-goer, so no comment on anything specific. There's a bunch of Frida Kahlo stuff around, the house of Hernan Cortés, la Malinche's house and private chapel, etc. As you know CDMX is the center of culture for the country, it was all so centralized from colonial days to the present. Well, the _center of culture_ if you believe mestizo culture is "the" culture of Mexico, truly a colonial belief. Colonial times never really ended.

The Uber drivers were so eager to have their own businesses, but at the rates they charged it made me wonder what would be the outcome. In Mexico, even the best intentions do not go unpunished, or should I say co-opted by the local politicians.


----------



## maesonna (Jun 10, 2008)

Here is a list of all the museums in Mexico City. You might like to go down the list and check for ones that sound interesting that you haven’t been to yet.
Here is somebody’s opinion of the 50 museums not to miss, and somebody else’s opinion of the 30 best museums not to miss.
Another good source for ideas for places to visit beyond the tried-and-true tourist sites is Atlas Obscura.
I would say that the choice between metro and Uber depends on where you’re going and the time of day. If there are metro stations close to your starting point and destination, and it’s a route and time of day when the traffic is very bad, then it may be worth taking the metro.


----------

